# SALE - Hiro AS 240mm Gyuto 2nd



## Dave Martell (Nov 30, 2011)

This is a hard one to sell as a 2nd but seeing as the kanji is just about completely gone I can't see how else I can sell this one. True this happens to the 300mm Hiro sujis all of the time (because that's etched on versus stamped) but the gyutos never have this happen since the stamping is pretty deep. In this case the stamping was barely there before I started and I knew it might be a problem but had no choice but to continue and see what happens. The kanji pretty much faded away almost instantly. 

Also, the handle is somewhat not as I would normally have it regarding shape and finishing. This block of wood proved to be extremely difficult to work with. 

Seems like the knife just didn't want to be top quailty from the start.

This knife has had it's blade thinned, etched, spine/choil rounded, been sharpened to Level I, and has been re-handled with amboyna burl scales with black G10 liners & nickel silver pins. 

The blade came out very nice from the etching showing off the lamination line much better than anyone I've done before. I used a new process to enhance this effect and as a by-product the surface texture of the entire blade is much slicker and shinier with a raised texture being felt to the lamination line that's quite striking. Unfortunately the lighting outside was very dim and hard to catch the true beauty of the blade.

I do believe that the pictures shown represent the color of the handle well and should show the remaining kanji as it appears in person pretty accurately.

The knife is completely ready to ship. 

Knife sold *as is* - 2nd quality

The cost for this knife normally (if purchased in a group buy) would be - *$390 *(plus shipping)

The price today is - *$330* (plus shipping)

*
If you're interested please shoot me a PM with your Paypal email address and zip code or country.
*
Thanks for looking!
Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 30, 2011)

EDIT>

This knife is a *240mm*


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 30, 2011)

The handle is slightly narrower than I normally make them. I see this handle being well suited for someone with slightly smaller hands or for someone who doesn't like beefier handles. It's well rounded and contoured for comfort, just not as wide as I usually make them.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 30, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> ...not as wide as I usually make them.


Haha. That reminded me of Adam. I wonder how that dude is doing.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't know, I haven't talked to him in awhile.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 30, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Haha. That reminded me of Adam. I wonder how that dude is doing.



I just got a knife rehandled by him (one of Nathan's cleavers) and got it a couple of days ago. It looks great. He seems to be doing fine and has a little baby dude on the way.

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, yeah, and that is one nice looking knife. Strong work, and I love the etch. Picture 8 makes it look like the tip is broken off though. I did a double take on it. 

k.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 30, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> Picture 8 makes it look like the tip is broken off though. I did a double take on it.
> 
> k.




Haha - I didn't even notice that.....looks like it cut through the sheet.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm going to do a one time price drop to *$299* (plus shipping) 

Priced to sell!


----------



## Jim (Dec 1, 2011)

Man that is one ugly knife!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 1, 2011)

Dangit. Missed this by three days... My boss bought a three hundred dollar knife gift. Yoinks.


----------



## TDj (Dec 1, 2011)

dave you're killin us here! if we're not broke, you make us broke. and if we are broke, you make us regret it.


----------



## 99Limited (Dec 1, 2011)

Maybe Dave ought to put this knife on the payment plan, $100 x 3 months plus shipping.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 3, 2011)

99Limited said:


> Maybe Dave ought to put this knife on the payment plan, $100 x 3 months plus shipping.




That's not a bad idea. I could go for that.


----------



## greenspeed (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm interested but I can't PM! My paypal addy is my username at gmail.com and my zip is 19438


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 4, 2011)

greenspeed said:


> I'm interested but I can't PM! My paypal addy is my username at gmail.com and my zip is 19438




Hi GS,
As an anti-spamming measure we have the PM system set to allow PM's after you make your first 2 posts. I went ahead and switched your PM permissions on though so you should be good to shoot me PM now. 

Thanks for interest!
Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 4, 2011)

This one is *SOLD*!

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats to the buyer(ostensibly greenspeed)! You got a steal of a deal! :knife:


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, that was a good deal. Nice pick-up to the new owner. 

k.


----------



## greenspeed (Dec 7, 2011)

All I can say is *Holy Schnikies!* Now I know what sharp is! I bought this as a birthday present for myself (55 on the 8th) and boy, do I have good taste :knife:


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 7, 2011)

greenspeed said:


> All I can say is *Holy Schnikies!* Now I know what sharp is! I bought this as a birthday present for myself (55 on the 8th) and boy, do I have good taste :knife:




You sure do! 

Happy Birthday & enjoy that knife. Thanks again! 

Dave


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy birthday greenspeed. Nice pickup.


----------

